# ذاكرة فلاش محمية ببصمة الاصبعbiometric USB flash drive



## pola (12 يناير 2006)

*ذاكرة فلاش محمية ببصمة الاصبعbiometric USB flash drive*

ذاكرة فلاش محمية ببصمة الاصبع
biometric USB flash drive 

السعر : 209.95 دولاراً 

موقع الشراء : http://www.mrgadget.com.au/








​​يعتبر هذا الجهاز ذاكرة وامضة محمية ببصمة الإصبع يمكن ربطها بالكومبيوتر عبر منفذ يو إس بي. وبإمكان هذا الجهاز النقال خزن كل بياناتك وكلمات السر مع عدم الولوج إليها إلا بواسطة بصمة الإصبع. 
ولكي يعمل الجهاز ما عليك سوى ربطه بمنفذ يو إس بي ومن ثم الولوج إلى أي ملف محمي دون الحاجة إلى أي برنامج معقد أو ترك أي أثر على ذلك الكومبيوتر الشخصي. 
وتبلغ سعة الذاكرة الرقمية هذه واحد جيجابايت وهي متوافقة مع أنظمة ويندوز إكس بي و 2000 . 

منقول​


----------

